# Fresh Peach Cobbler



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

This was my mom's recipe.

*Fresh Peach Cobbler*

_*Ingredients:*_
¼ cup plus 2 Tbsp. Butter
2 cups *Sugar, divided
¾ cup Self-rising flour
¾ cup Half & half
2 cups fresh sliced peaches or canned
in heavy syrup or canned pie filling of your choice
Dash of salt

1 tsp vanilla

* Reduce to 1 cup, if using canned fruit or pie filling

_*Preparation:*_

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Melt butter in 2 quart casserole dish.

In a separate bowl, using a whisk, combine 1 cup sugar, flour, and salt.

Add half & half and vanilla to flour mixture, stir until mixed well.

Gently, pour batter over butter in baking dish. Do NOT Stir.

Combine fresh peaches and remaining cup of sugar.

Gently spoon peaches over batter all around dish. Do NOT Stir. If using canned peaches, spoon about a 1/4 cup of peach syrup from can over batter along with peaches.

Bake for 1 hour. Top should be golden brown.

_Note: I use a round baking dish that has 4" high sides, rather than a large rectangular baking
dish. This makes the cobbler rise really high and ends up having a thick fluffy crust._


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 13, 2013)

Now this sounds really good!!!

Only one problem...I don't see any pictures of a peach cobbler!








Sorry, but it had to be said!

We like proof...know what I mean?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

DSCN4085.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






My Grandmother's recipe is similar!

Kat


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

I do understand Bill! The next one I make, I will post photos.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

Bill.....I am helping him out!  Quit!  (insert a giggle)

Kat


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the help Kat!

It's actually Ms. Corndog...ha! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My name is Elizbeth


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

Howdy...Welcome to the Sisterhood of the Smoke!  LOL

Well....that will be my pet name for us....and I am sticking to my story!  

Kat


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 13, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Howdy...Welcome to the Sisterhood of the Smoke!  LOL
> 
> Well....that will be my pet name for us....and I am sticking to my story!
> 
> Kat



That would make a good name for your all-female competition team!


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

Sisterhood of the Smoke, I like it!


----------

